
The final test to become a Shaolin Master [video] - open-source-ux
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zbow21FKJS4
======
ncmncm
Tibetan monks have to memorize pages every day, starting as little children,
and be able to recite any if it any time for the rest of their lives.

When they start they don't know what any of the words mean.

I don't understand how it is possible.

But I also don't understand how a Harlem Globetrotter can loft a ball
backward, without looking, from mid-court, and sink it first try.

There is a lot I will never understand.

